
Retirement of certain Google search APIs - adamcarson
http://googledevelopers.blogspot.com/2016/01/retirement-of-certain-google-search-apis.html
======
bhouston
Google has retired all of their useful Search APIs. They used to allow for
free full text search through their APIs.

Back in the mid-2000s we used to use those for a previous iteration of our
[http://friskr.com](http://friskr.com) visual search engine.

We are now forced to use Bing API.

------
rurban
I don't see the obvious alternative in the Custom Search API, even if it was
deprecated for 3 years now, so I asked at the recommended forum,
StackOverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/questions/34864997/custom-
search-a...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/34864997/custom-search-api-
for-deprecated-patent-search-api)

